# Extreme Peptides and Team T Join Forces!!



## TwisT (Feb 21, 2011)

After much discussion I have decided to join up with Extreme Peptides. We are now one!  Anyone with questions or order issues or whatnot can now contact with me about them, I will be the rep for extreme pep here on IM. 

PM me for discounts!

*Using this discount will also help me service your orders, as they will come directly to me.*

-T


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 21, 2011)

1st!  That is a welcome message and discount.  Glad to see it.


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 21, 2011)

good shit!!


----------



## TwisT (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks guys

-T


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Feb 21, 2011)

Glad to have u on the team TwisT. Your good reputation is well deserved. 


Www.extremepeptide.com


----------



## OutWhey (Feb 21, 2011)

Oustanding choice. EP is def making its stand on the boards.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks guys 

-T



ExtremePeptide said:


> Glad to have u on the team TwisT. Your good reputation is well deserved.
> 
> 
> Www.extremepeptide.com





OutWhey said:


> Oustanding choice. EP is def making its stand on the boards.


----------



## cutright (Feb 22, 2011)

NICE...Now we get the Best of both worlds! T Knows his S#%T! Good Deal!


----------



## GMO (Feb 22, 2011)

cutright said:


> NICE...Now we get the Best of both worlds! T Knows his S#%T! Good Deal!



x2


----------



## TwisT (Feb 22, 2011)

cutright said:


> NICE...Now we get the Best of both worlds! T Knows his S#%T! Good Deal!





GMO said:


> x2



Thanks Boys  Make sure you use my 5% off coupon.... if you dont I will kill you.

-T


----------



## TwisT (Feb 25, 2011)

1 more bump for those who cant figure it out 

-T


----------



## Realtalk (Mar 2, 2011)

Amy reviews on use of the Arimidex yet??


----------



## TwisT (Mar 2, 2011)

Realtalk said:


> Amy reviews on use of the Arimidex yet??



Check the sponsor forum bro

-T


----------



## 68 firebird (Mar 3, 2011)

*Cant send PM's now*

Sorry, I tried.  Is your promo code still active?  the website says that it's invalid.
68


----------



## TwisT (Mar 3, 2011)

68 firebird said:


> Sorry, I tried.  Is your promo code still active?  the website says that it's invalid.
> 68



That promo has ended, however, Ill PM you a new one 

-T


----------

